# LED Flounder Wading Light Stick (Pics)



## sixgun86

After catching a flounder on a pole the other day, gigging my first last month, (tasty), and watching guys flounder all night long with generators and lights that seem to come from Yankee stadium I've decided to get my piece of the pie. Since my boat is a deep v with the spot up front gigging from it isn't ideal. But the water around the house and in the bay is SHALLOW. So I'll wade in the water. Wade..

My tool of choice for this venture is a LED Flounder Light made by SeaLark off the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection forum. This fella machined the end cap, and the lamp cap, shimmed it as well. It is some serious pvc. The battery is a 12v similar to what is found in a deer feeder, or alarm box. Since it's LED I believe it will pull around 1ah and was told this particular MR16 bulb emits around 4-500 lumens. Thats a lot consider what I was told it draws so I'll see for myself, hopefully tonight. Pics!

Anyone looking for one of these send a pm and I'll help you get in touch with the fella. By far this nicest homemade/machine shop made light stick for the price. $60. Batteries are $20-$30. Though a Phannie pack is priceless. Still haven't found one to hold the batt. #-o


----------



## sixgun86

Here are some pics of flounder boat setups.


----------



## sixgun86

I tried it out Friday night when I got home. 20 paces later I had dinner. :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Sweet =D>


----------



## IwanaFish

Very cool set up. Love that boat!!

Working on my own fishing light right now. 

Lonny


----------



## StanleyNoll

[u said:


> *sixgun86 » 08 Jun 2012, 21:56"]After catching a flounder on a pole the other day, gigging my first last month, (tasty), and watching guys flounder all night long with generators and lights that seem to come from Yankee stadium I've decided to get my piece of the pie. Since my boat is a deep v with the spot up front gigging from it isn't ideal. But the water around the house and in the bay is SHALLOW. So I'll wade in the water. Wade..
> 
> My tool of choice for this venture is a luci led Flounder Light made by SeaLark off the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection forum. This fella machined the end cap, and the lamp cap, shimmed it as well. It is some serious pvc. The battery is a 12v similar to what is found in a deer feeder, or alarm box. Since it's LED I believe it will pull around 1ah and was told this particular MR16 bulb emits around 4-500 lumens. Thats a lot consider what I was told it draws so I'll see for myself, hopefully tonight. Pics!
> 
> Anyone looking for one of these send a pm and I'll help you get in touch with the fella. By far this nicest homemade/machine shop made light stick for the price. $60. Batteries are $20-$30. Though a Phannie pack is priceless. Still haven't found one to hold the batt. #-o*[/u]


Thanks for your informative post. I really got a lot of info about lights. Thanks again for the pics you posted


----------

